# Dobermann Silence vid



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81V6U6oCoBY

Here is a video a friend made for me and silence. All permissions from me have been granted. She did an awesome job!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Like it Jen, thanks for sharing the video 
been watching the vids of Silence as they have become available for a while now..


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Like it Jen, thanks for sharing the video
> been watching the vids of Silence as they have become available for a while now..


Getting Dobe fever? lol just joking joby.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

No...not at all. Just like to see what is up with you guys. ever since you took home all those trophies at our event..


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> No...not at all. Just like to see what is up with you guys. ever since you took home all those trophies at our event..


Haha. I still have those displayed. Host another one and I'll put my GSD Jerry Lee back in! he's older now at least. You saw him when he just turned 2 years, he's 7 now.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nicely put together video....TX for posting

i've always like dobermans ... only had one, and it was the only dog i ever had stolen ... an 8mo old pup when i was living in Guam :-(((

not many here in Japan ... worked with one pup (pet) and tried to rehab an aggressive adult ... failed and had it killed :-(

wish i knew more about the history about their decline as working/protection dogs, but assume the "popularity" virus ruined the gene pool ??

but it is still near the top of my list of dogs i'd like to raise and glad there are still a few good breeders out there trying to make it better


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> nicely put together video....TX for posting
> 
> i've always like dobermans ... only had one, and it was the only dog i ever had stolen ... an 8mo old pup when i was living in Guam :-(((
> 
> ...


Doberman Gang movie popularity and idiot show owners who are more interested in how their Dobermann looks then it its temperament. Silence is one of the few real Dobermanns still around.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Doberman Gang movie popularity and idiot show owners who are more interested in how their Dobermann looks then it its temperament. Silence is one of the few real Dobermanns still around.


Yep and we need more outcrossing, new bloodlines
I still think ds and mals are number 1 breed ,,,dobes are second gsd is ranked 4th 5th dobes were sliding downhill now their go
ing back up tje hill


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Curious, how is this ranking done, anthing like worlds best country??? lol.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

I look at overall things going on with each breed. Mals,ds have very good health,work. dobes,rotts have good health,work. gsd has been on a declind in health,work but euro gsd has better health,work.


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you guys and Thomas! As always you have my back for Silence! Congrats on your IPO I!


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

hey jen, nice vid, cought a glimps of the muzzle fight i did with silence hahaha good times


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm surprised the video of him knocking me out didn't make the cut.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> I'm surprised the video of him knocking me out didn't make the cut.


Yeah, I want to see Silence knocking out Jake ;-)


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

steve davis said:


> hey jen, nice vid, cought a glimps of the muzzle fight i did with silence hahaha good times


Thanks! Yeah its the only muzzle fighting vid I have still. Deleted most for obvious reasons lol. Good to see you are still lurking. 

Jake I posted my vid of it!


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Many years ago, my second working breed dog was a doberman. He was a really big square headed dog, weighed 98 pounds in fighting shape. He was a great kid dog, did pretty decent OB (considering a dummy trained him) and was untrained in any protection sport, but territorial, and is the only dog that ever bit anyone for real. A guy climbed over the wooden privacy fence in the middle of the night and he did a classic leg bite and hold, completely untrained.


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Too bad Dobes aren't still like that...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I think that most dogs of all breeds do better when worked like this, not just Dobies.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> I look at overall things going on with each breed. Mals,ds have very good health,work. dobes,rotts have good health,work. gsd has been on a declind in health,work but euro gsd has better health,work.


 Are you f$%^ing kidding? Doberman a healthy breed?? NOT! 50% will die before the age of 7 from Dilated Cardiomyopathy (DCM). Another large percentage will succumb to the other ailments inherent in the breed, including cancer, wobblers, and liver issues. To a lesser degree Hypothyroidism, Von Willebrands Disease are an issue.

As far as health for the moment the Mali's appear to be pretty good. 

As far as working ability it is hard to beat a good working line GSD. It is hard to argue with good nerve and power, and ability to handle extreme pressure. While Mali's drive, smarts and obedience/willingness to please can be ridiculous (in a good way) when it comes to power and nerve, and ability to handle pressure I think the GSD comes out ahead..


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve Burger said:


> Are you f$%^ing kidding? Doberman a healthy breed?? NOT! 50% will die before the age of 7 from Dilated Cardiomyopathy (DCM). Another large percentage will succumb to the other ailments inherent in the breed, including cancer, wobblers, and liver issues. To a lesser degree Hypothyroidism, Von Willebrands Disease are an issue.
> 
> As far as health for the moment the Mali's appear to be pretty good.
> 
> As far as working ability it is hard to beat a good working line GSD. It is hard to argue with good nerve and power, and ability to handle extreme pressure. While Mali's drive, smarts and obedience/willingness to please can be ridiculous (in a good way) *when it comes to power and nerve, and ability to handle pressure I think the GSD comes out ahead..*


I concur


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Steve, I agree. Even though Silence is a good dog, my GSD from a nothing breeder is much more hardy. I have always said that even though my Dobe may bite you first ask later, my GSD is far "tougher" than my Dobe. 

My GSD is also easier to teach. It took only 3 lessons in our blind search to teach him. Then the whole IPO I pro routine a lesson after that. He learns "the rules of the game" much faster.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Jennifer Thornton said:


> Steve, I agree. Even though Silence is a good dog, my GSD from a nothing breeder is much more hardy. I have always said that even though my Dobe may bite you first ask later, my GSD is far "tougher" than my Dobe.
> 
> My GSD is also easier to teach. It took only 3 lessons in our blind search to teach him. Then the whole IPO I pro routine a lesson after that. He learns "the rules of the game" much faster.


 Yeah, but my nasty little Dobie bitch is still more fun. Actually I don't know if my GSD is any easier to train. Time will tell, I have not done enough. It is hard right now to work 2 dogs at the level I need, especially with competition season rapidly approaching.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve 

That's the bottom line. Dobermanns are just more fun then GSD's 
They have attitude and personality.

Looks like
2 IPO I's (including Arya)
2 IPO II's (including Silence)
5 IPO III's (including Flann and Cairo) for the UDC trial


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

No BH's Thomas??


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Thornton said:


> No BH's Thomas??


The last I heard only one that they'll do on Friday.
I"m surprised there weren't more myself. It's a nice temperament test even if you never intend to do any IPO.


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

This is a sad National indeed. I hope for a better turnout next year.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Steve Burger said:


> AWhile Mali's drive, smarts and obedience/willingness to please can be ridiculous (in a good way) when it comes to power and nerve, and ability to handle pressure I think the GSD comes out ahead


ROTFLMAO! Obviously all it takes is drive, smarts and obedience to beat the GSD in every competitive venue. Maybe the GSD community should try to breed dogs with more drive, smarts and obedience too? 

They are two very different breeds with two very different philosophies behind their breeding and training. I don't think the two camps even speak or think about dogs in the same way.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Thornton said:


> This is a sad National indeed. I hope for a better turnout next year.


I would have like d to see more BH's but nine IPO Dobermanns actually ties (or beats by 1?) the record for the most at a Dobermann Nationals.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jennifer Thornton said:


> This is a sad National indeed. I hope for a better turnout next year.



Isn't this about the same number of dogs they usually have?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I would have like d to see more BH's but nine IPO Dobermanns actually ties (or beats by 1?) the record for the most at a Dobermann Nationals.


Got it.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> ROTFLMAO! Obviously all it takes is drive, smarts and obedience to beat the GSD in every competitive venue. Maybe the GSD community should try to breed dogs with more drive, smarts and obedience too?
> 
> They are two very different breeds with two very different philosophies behind their breeding and training. I don't think the two camps even speak or think about dogs in the same way.


Chris, we're breeding for genetic obedience now. We're gonna be on top in no time. No training needed.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Isn't this about the same number of dogs they usually have?


 First one i have ever gone to.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice like too see a good working DM


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Marcel


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I liked the vid, watched a couple of the others too, I like him.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Steve Burger said:


> As far as working ability it is hard to beat a good working line GSD. It is hard to argue with good nerve and power, and ability to handle extreme pressure. While Mali's drive, smarts and obedience/willingness to please can be ridiculous (in a good way) when it comes to power and nerve, and ability to handle pressure I think the GSD comes out ahead..


 You need to get out more lol.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> You need to get out more lol.


 Horsehit. I see what I see. When I see Mali's I see speed and intensity. When I see Shepherds I see many that are as or almost as fast, and many with power which exceeds most Mali's I see.

Take away all that jack-rabbit chasing bullshit and see which dogs handle real pressure better. So much of the work I see is smoke and mirrors and noise. Which in most cases translates to prey attraction for the dog. 

You are right if I got out more, I might see more marginal dogs than in my locality, though I of course do know what a marginal shepherd can look like.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Steve Burger said:


> Horsehit. I see what I see.


But what do you see? Have you ever been to a ringsport or Malinois IPO Championship? How many Malinois DO YOU work at you club? How many Malinois do you have in your club? 

I'm not trying to call you out or pick a fight. I'm genuinely interested in "what you see"?


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Steve, if the German Shepherds were hard to beat, they'd be at the top. They aren't at the top of anything. Not in the sports, not in the real world, definitely not in the health department and not in the show ring either (assuming it's all-breed; the GSD has only one BIS win in the history of the Westminster).

Don't get me wrong, I've got one. But I'm not getting another one. And there are some seriously awesome GSDs out there. But the breed as a whole is not even close to the top in terms of working ability.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Steve Burger said:


> Horsehit. I see what I see. When I see Mali's I see speed and intensity. When I see Shepherds I see many that are as or almost as fast, and many with power which exceeds most Mali's I see.


Tell me of this "power" you talk of? You talking Physical strength? Tricked up pain inflicted barking in the B&H?



Steve Burger said:


> Take away all that jack-rabbit chasing bullshit and see which dogs handle real pressure better. So much of the work I see is smoke and mirrors and noise. Which in most cases translates to prey attraction for the dog.


That comment tells me you have very little experience with Malis.



Steve Burger said:


> You are right if I got out more, I might see more marginal dogs than in my locality, though I of course do know what a marginal shepherd can look like.


You dont seriously think your club in anyway has the strongest dogs in the world do you? Go to Europe, visit the ring clubs in belgium and France, see the KNPV clubs in Holland then go see the top police departments in Germany, Belgium, France and Holland and then talk about how these pussy play Malis arrent as strong as your club GSD's.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Christopher Jones said:


> Tell me of this "power" you talk of? You talking Physical strength? Tricked up pain inflicted barking in the B&H?
> 
> 
> That comment tells me you have very little experience with Malis.
> ...


+1


----------

